# Facebook, Twitter & co



## Koi-Uwe (7. Okt. 2010)

Nabend 

Facebook ist ja im Moment mächtig in den Schlagzeilen, u.a. kommt ja heute ein Kinofilm den jüngsten Milliardärs (der Gründer von Facebook) in die Kinos.

Habt ihr einen Account bei den Sozial Networks im Web 2.0 ? Und wenn ja, warum eigentlich ? Der Hype um das Web 2.0 muss doch einen Grund haben !

Warum ich das frage ? Es interessiert mich einfach nur mal.


----------



## axel (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Hallo Uwe

Da passt die Nachricht dazu .

http://info.kopp-verlag.de/video.html?videoid=178

lg axel


----------



## newbee (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Hallo Uwe Ich habe einen Account auf Facebook, auf Skype und sogar auf MySpace.

Der Grund. damit ich mich mit gleichgesinnten meiner Branche austauschen kann.


----------



## Conny (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Hallo,

ich habe Skype seit gestern.
Ich war es einfach Leid immer Probleme mit großen Dateien zu haben. Die persönlichen Angaben halten sich auch so minimal, dass ich kein Problem sah.
Alle andern sind imA Datenkraken.


----------



## Annett (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Hallo Uwe.

Ich bin bisher nur bei Skype... und sehe dies nicht als Social Network, sondern eher als Telefon-/Chatersatz.

@Hans
Darf man fragen, wo der berufliche Austausch am besten funktioniert? 
Dies wäre der einzige Grund für mich, mir in so einem "Netzwerk" einen Account zuzulegen. Wobei es schon verlockend ist, den Austausch mit alten, verschollenen Freunden neu anzukurbeln. 
Ich will denen (also Facebook und Konsorten) jedoch nicht meine Daten in den Rachen werfen.


----------



## zAiMoN (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Hallo,

finde es teilweise erschreckend wenn man sachen erfährt die man eigentlich gar nicht wissen will über Facebook ,Private Fotos usw. naja ist den Leuten wohl egal das fast jeder die sehen kann , ausser die schlauen die haben die Privatsphäre ja so eingestellt dass das nur "Freunde" sehen können..

bin da nur angemeldet weil ein Kollege sagte mach mal bin da auch jetzt ,  ich finde diese gefällt mir sache gut , aber habe irgendwie keine lust die personen die ich schon jahre nicht mehr gesehen habe zu "adden" und dann so zu tun als wär man "Freunde"  hier zu auch ein nettes video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2h4bK5Thy4


würde meinen Account am Liebsten wieder löschen , und alles wieder so wie vorher sein lassen aber jetzt bin ich nun mal drin...


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Hallo,
ich hab zwar einen Account, aber ich nutze Ihn nicht und habe deswegen mit nein gestimmt. 
Skype seh ich wie Annett als nettes Tool zur Bildtelefonie mit Leuten, die ich auch persönlich kenne. 
Hatte neulich ne Werbung von einem Verkaufstrainer in der e-mail, der sagte es geht nach wie vor nichts über 
den guten alten persönlichen Kontakt, den man lieber ausbauen sollte, ggf. auch zu ungunsten der sogenannten social networks. 
Letztendlich ist die Zeit und somit auch die Kontakte, die man pflegen kann begrenzt. Viel sinnvolles kann ich daher den Social Networks nicht abgewinnen. Ich denke aber das ist auch eine Generationensache und ich bin vielleicht zu alt dafür den Sinn darin zu verstehen. 

Grüße 
Wuzzel

edit: der Typ in dem Video hat ja so recht.


----------



## Conny (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> finde es teilweise erschreckend wenn man sachen erfährt die man eigentlich gar nicht wissen will über Facebook ,Private Fotos usw. naja ist den Leuten wohl egal das fast jeder die sehen kann , ausser die schlauen die haben die Privatsphäre ja so eingestellt dass das nur "Freunde" sehen können..



Da musst Du nicht so weit gehen, um ganz privates zu sehen. Das gibt es auch hier. Hier wird oft vergessen, dass sich jeder anmelden kann und die Bilder anschauen.
Die Definition "Freund" ist bei den Instant Messengern auch nicht so eng!


----------



## Christine (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Moin,

ich hab zwar einen Twitter-Account, aber nutze ihn nicht. Wozu auch? 

Facebook, Xing u.s.w. lehne ich ab - wenn ich die Portraits von manchen Leuten da so lese - peinlich, peinlich...nee - dann lieber gar nicht präsent.


----------



## zAiMoN (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*



Conny schrieb:


> Da musst Du nicht so weit gehen, um ganz privates zu sehen. Das gibt es auch hier. Hier wird oft vergessen, dass sich jeder anmelden kann und die Bilder anschauen.
> Die Definition "Freund" ist bei den Instant Messengern auch nicht so eng!



da hast du Recht dass es das hier auch gibt , aber wir reden ja über Facebook ,

wenn man lust auf rumspionieren hat einfach mal den namen des nachbars eingeben aua


----------



## Echinopsis (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> würde meinen Account am Liebsten wieder löschen , und alles wieder so wie vorher sein lassen aber jetzt bin ich nun mal drin...



Das geht 
Such mal in Gockel.

Ich war selbst in Facebook registriert, habe mich dann allerdings gelöscht (nachdem ich endlich den Button gefunden habe - suuuupppeeerrr gut versteckt bei "Hilfe" rechts unten glaube ich!!).
Und auch dann kann man sich nicht entgültig löschen..sobald man sich wieder einloggt ist der Account wieder da. Es gibt aber eine dauerhafte Löschung (die habe ich irgendwann gefunden).

Ansonsten was bei mir läuft ist skype und icq. Mehr brauch ich ned.


----------



## newbee (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

@Annett

Am meisten über Facebook aber auch über MySpace geht es eigentlich

Die meisten Tätowierer auf der Welt haben auch Facebook und MySpace und da klappt der austausch Wunderbar


----------



## Dr.J (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Hi,

bin aus beruflichen Gründen bei Xing, da ich über dieses Netzwerk sehr viele Geschäftskontakte knüpfen konnte. Die anderen wie Facebook, LinkIn, WerKenntWen,.... interessieren mich nicht. Hab auch keine Zeit dafür.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (8. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Moin,


also.... ich bin sehr, sehr froh, daß es sowas gibt und wir nutzen es reichlich...!

...allerdings nur für berufliche Zwecke.

Diese tollen Netzwerke und die Dummheit und Selbstdarstellungssucht der Mitglieder hilft uns geschäftlich unwahrscheinlich weiter...

Edit noch schnell: Leute hier aus dem Forum natürlich ausgenommen, mit denen habe ich ja nicht "geschäftlich" zu tun... und natürlich gibts auch Ausnahmen.


----------



## wp-3d (8. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*



Jo-Hamburg schrieb:


> Edit noch schnell: Leute hier aus dem Forum natürlich ausgenommen, und natürlich gibts auch Ausnahmen.



Hi Joe,

na klasse, ab jetzt schreib ich nichts mehr, hab schon zu viel verraten.:evil


   es würde mich schon interessieren was ein Profi im Netz über mich erfahren kann.



.


----------



## Conny (8. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*



Jo-Hamburg schrieb:


> Diese tollen Netzwerke und die Dummheit und Selbstdarstellungssucht der Mitglieder hilft uns geschäftlich unwahrscheinlich weiter...



 Jo ein wahres Wort (oder ganzer Satz) vom Profi


----------



## elkop (8. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

ich habe einen account bei skype, vor allem um größere dateien empfangen zu können. nütze ihn aber wenig.
meine tochter ist bei facebook, das sie zwar nicht exzessiv, aber doch regelmäßig nützt. wenn ich ihr sage, dass man immer wieder hört, dass sich arbeitgeber dort über bewerber informieren, erzählt sie mir stets, das ginge nur, wenn man diese möglichkeit zulässt. und das täten viele, weil sie sich nicht damit auskennen, wie man das einstellen muss. und ich muss es glauben, weil ich dafür einfach zu wenig verstehe.


----------



## zAiMoN (9. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*



elkop schrieb:


> ich habe einen account bei skype, vor allem um größere dateien empfangen zu können. nütze ihn aber wenig.
> meine tochter ist bei facebook, das sie zwar nicht exzessiv, aber doch regelmäßig nützt. wenn ich ihr sage, dass man immer wieder hört, dass sich arbeitgeber dort über bewerber informieren, erzählt sie mir stets, das ginge nur, wenn man diese möglichkeit zulässt. und das täten viele, weil sie sich nicht damit auskennen, wie man das einstellen muss. und ich muss es glauben, weil ich dafür einfach zu wenig verstehe.



kann ich deine tochter "adden" ? ?


----------



## HaDie (9. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Hallo zusammen
ich war eine zeitlang bei WKW, habe aber meinen Account dort wegen Fake E-Mails gelöscht.
Da ich in meinem Leben in Sachen Freundschaft, öfters auf die __ Nase gefallen bin, möchte ich 
gerne meinem gegenüber in die augen sehen, bevor ich Ihn Freund nenne.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (9. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Ich bin bei Skype, weil meine Kinder nicht in der Nähe wohnen und wir uns da sehr gut austauschen können.
Facebook lehne ich ab, weil die Daten der Mitglieder weitergegeben werden (dazu erteilt man Erlaubnis, wenn man die NUB akzeptiert).
Bei wkw findet man mich noch.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Ich habe seit gestern einen facebook-account, 
der ausser meinem verstümmelten Nickname (der blöde Server hat den Artiklel nicht genommen)
nichts enthält: kein Foto, keinen Eintrag, nichts.

Grund: 
Meine 12-jährige Tochter nutzt facebook
und der Server hat mir automatisiert eine Freundschaftsanfrage von ihr geschickt,
die sie persönlich nie angestossen hat - trotzdem sie die Schutzeinstellungen auf maximal gestellt hat!
Ich bin jetzt als ihr Freund angemeldet und werde per email über alles informiert,
was sich auf ihrem account tut.

Wieviele "Freunde", 
von denen du nichts weisst, 
die aber über deine Aktivitäten informiert werden, 
hast DU?
Spricht Bände über den Datenschutz bei social networks, nicht?


----------



## Inken (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Da tun sich ja echte Abgründe auf... 

Ich habe hier spontan meinen Haken bei "nein" gesetzt.

Mein ganz persönliches Glasnost? Nein danke..


----------



## Christine (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Hallo Peter,

genau das ist für mich einer der wichtigsten Gründe, solche "Social" Networks nicht zu nutzen. 

Mal davon abgesehen, daß ich nicht weiß, warum alle Welt meinen Lebenslauf etc. wissen muss.  Dafür ist meine exibitionistische Veranlagung nicht ausreichendf ausgeprägt...


----------



## heiko-rech (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Hallo,

ich schreibe recht viel in Foren (aber wenig privates) und habe auch eine eigene Internetseite zu meine "Winterhobby" Das muss genügen. 

Die Inhalte auf meiner Seite kontrolliere ich selbst und kann veröffentlichen und Löschen, was ich will. Genau das kann man bei Facebook ja anscheinend nicht.

Gerade junge Leute sind sich scheinbar nicht bewußt, was z.B. ein zukünftiger Arbeitgeber so alles über sie rausbekommen kann. Was mit den ganzen Daten geschieht kann der Nutzer nicht beeinflussen. 

Darüberhinaus kann da jeder über sich reinschreiben, was er will. Man könnte in einem solchen sozialen Netz, der tollste Typ sein, erfolgreich, gutaussehend, reich etc. und im echten Leben eine Null. Es ist immer noch alles virtuell.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Garfield (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Hi,



> Gerade junge Leute sind sich scheinbar nicht bewußt, was z.B. ein zukünftiger Arbeitgeber so alles über sie rausbekommen kann



Da gibts doch jetzt ein neues Gesetz in Deutschland, oder nicht ?
z.b.


> http://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik/facebook-soll-fuer-arbeitgeber-tabu-sein/1910944.html



Somit ist doch alles in Ordnung, kein Arbeitgeber wird jetzt mehr Facebook nutzen.

... höchstens noch heimlich, aber das wäre doch unmoralisch, oder nicht.


----------



## pema (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Hallo zusammen,
in einem Forum unterwegs zu sein reicht mir völlig an Selbstdarstellung. Warum man geschäftliche Erfolge aus dem Smal-Talk eines Socialnetworks ziehen kann erschließt sich mir auch nicht so ganz und Kontakt mit Berufskollegen habe ich auf Seminaren oder Sitzungen.
Meine Tochter wohnt seit neuestem auch weit weg...aber es gibt Telefon und Emails. Ganz abgesehen von Besuchen!
Alte "Freunde", von denen man keine Tel.-Nummer hat und nicht weiß, wo sie leben, sind keine "Freunde", sondern höchsten ehemalige Bekannte....warum muß ich mit denen jetzt Kontakt aufnehmen - wo sie mich doch all die Jahre nicht interssiert haben...und ich sie auch nicht - offensichtlich.
Kurz gesagt: Für mich hat das alles nichts mit "social" zu tun. Höchstens mit "network".  Aber vielleicht bin ich ja schon zu alt für diese Welt
pema


----------



## sister_in_act (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Durch meine Tochter bin ich irgendwann bei WKW gelandet.
Wirklich wichtig wars mir nie und ich denke ich werde mich da auch löschen.
Wie schon gesagt ist der Begriff *Freund* ohnehin überstrapaziert und ich habe alle abgelehnt, die ich nicht wirklich auch real kenne.(Und da kamen eine ganze Menge Anfragen....)
Wobei das auch Bekannte eingeschlossen hat dann, die ich MAL irgendwann irgendwo kennengelernt hatte...
Skype habe ich zwar, nutze es allerdings nur zur Kommunikation mit meinem Bruder ,da dieser vorwiegend in Thailand lebt. Insofern besteht mein einziger Kontakt in Skype zu ihm und seiner Frau.Und auch nur dort nutze ich meine Webcam.
Ich kenne etliche Kanadier und Amerikaner aus einer BG Seite,mit denen mich seit Jahren so etwas wie eine Onlinefreundschaft verbindet und  die mich permanent zu Facebook bringen wollten.Es reicht mir völlig sie , falls ich mal auf der Seite bin, in einem Privatdia zu haben.Ich stehe nicht drauf von jedem *auffindbar* zu sein , obwohl man das ja nahezu immer ist, wenn man das www betritt und aktiv ist.
Ansonsten habe ich den MSN Messi für die wenigen  Kontakte, die ich ansonsten Online pflege.

Gruß Ulla


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Nabend 

Sehr interessante Diskussion und Meinungen. Ich denke gerade die Kids sind die eigentliche Zielgruppe der "Macher" und das kommt hier sehr deutlich rüber.

Skype würde ich aber aus der Web 2.0-Schiene ausschließen, dient es doch mehr der direkten Kontaktaufnahme gezielter User.

Ich habe übrigens (die Messenger mal ausgenommen) keinen Account bei einem der genannten Dienste.


----------



## koifischfan (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*



> Ich bin jetzt als ihr Freund angemeldet und werde *per email über alles informiert,
> was sich auf ihrem account tut.*


  
Privatsphäre? Datenschutz? ...


----------



## herbi (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> I
> nichts enthält: kein Foto, keinen Eintrag, nichts. *Dann frage ich mich aber für was du diesen Account gemacht hast,...???*
> 
> Grund: *Ach hier stehts,....!*
> ...



Nix für Ungut,....


----------



## Butterfly (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Ich finde es vollkommen in Ordnung, dass man sich als Vater seine Gedanken und Sorgen um sein Kind macht..Zudem ist es ein Mädchen.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das Richtig und verletzt weder die Privatsphäre noch irgendwelchen Datenschutz''kram''.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Annett (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Hallo Herbi.

Du irrst Dich...

Auch ich erhielt zwei Mal Mitteilungen von Facebook, dass sich eine meiner Freundinnen da angemeldet hätte. Sie hat mich ganz sicher nie zu FB eingeladen - sonst hätte sie mich längst mal persönlich gefragt, warum ich nicht angemeldet bin.

Des Rätsels Lösung ist einfach: Man kann bei FB sein Adressbuch (Mailkonto) hochladen und FB gleicht diese Daten mit seiner Kartei ab, damit Du so Deine "Freunde" findest. Zusätzlich verschickt es eben an nicht Registrierte Einladungen.
In der oben erwähnten Einladung wurde sogar noch eine andere Freundin erwähnt, die ich ebenfalls kennen könnte (und auch kenne). Beide Frauen kennen sich mit Sicherheit NICHT!

Ergo: FB hat meine (gute) Mailadresse, ohne dass ich jemals eine Einwilligung dazu erteilt habe, diese zu speichern. :evil Genau deswegen halte ich mich bisher von diesem und ähnlichen Vereinen fern.

EDIT: und noch ein Link dazu http://derstandard.at/1268382647228/Facebook-nervt-mit-unerwuenschten-Einladungen


----------



## herbi (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Versteht mich nicht falsch,...
natürlich sollte ein Vater von einem 12jährigen Sprößlich wissen wo er/ sie sich im I-Net rumtreibt,...

Habe dafür vollstes Verständniss,...

@ Annett,...



genau das habe ich damit gemeint,....aber der FB Accountinhaber,...( hier die 12jährige Tochter ) muss das angeklickt haben,....!

Ansonsten hätte der Vater keine Einladung von FB bekommen,...!

Im weiteren Sinne hat ihm ja seine Tochter diese gesendet,....

herbi,...
der keinen angreifen will,...


----------



## Annett (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Hallo Herbi.

Hier eine Erklärung, warum einer 12 jährigen das gleiche passieren kann, wie erwachsenen Leuten:
* defekter Link entfernt *

Ganz einfach: Nicht genau gelesen und einfach okay geklickt. Wer liest schon immer alles bis zum Ende?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Privatsphäre? Datenschutz? ...


Lieber Koifischfan,
hast du Kinder oder nur Koi?
Kannst du dir vorstellen,
dass auch andere Leute zufällig der Freund meiner Tochter werden könnten,
die vielleicht weniger fürsorgliche Absichten haben wie ich?
Das hat damit weniger mit Privatsphäre und Datenschutz zu tun
als mit elterlicher Vorsicht!


----------



## Butterfly (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Die Kinder werden durch ortbare Handys etc. ja heute schon sehr früh an totale und dauernde Überwachung gewöhnt. Ständige Kontrolle würde ich nicht mit elterlicher Führsorge verwechseln. Zum Erwachsen werden gehören eigene Erfahrungen, und auch Vertrauen der Eltern dazu. 
Persönlich find ich die Videoüberwachung schon im Kinderzimmer und von den Eltern ortbare Handys absolut übertrieben. Der Unterschied vom Gläsernen kind zum gläsernen Usern ist meiner Meinung nach fliessend. 
Ich würde eher auf Gespräche, als auf Kontrolle setzen.

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## derschwarzepeter (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Hallo Wuzzel!
Prinzipiell seh ich das ja so wie du, 
aber der gegenständliche Fall zeigt doch auch deutlich auf, dass 

sie die facebook-Sicherheitseinstellungen offensichtlich nicht im Griff hat
und diese ihre Tücken haben, über die selbst Erwachsene stolpern. (siehe Annetts Link)
Was das Gespräch betrifft ... hast du eine pubertierende 12-jährige zuhause?


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Nein , ich hab keine pubertierende 12 jährige zu Hause. 

Aber ich kenn durchaus die Schwierigkeiten, die sich daraus ergeben können.
Eine echte Chance haben die Eltern im Zweifelsfall nicht. 
Wer seine Kinder bei Zeiten über die möglichen Gefahren aufklärt und ggf. gemeinsam surft handelt besser, als jemand der überwacht. Privatsphäre ist gerade in dem ALter das A und O . Denn wenn die Kiddies erst mal rausfinden, das Sie ueberwacht werden, ist das vertrauen hin. 
Ich denk um das zu erahnen braucht man nicht selber ne 12 jährige Tochter. 
Es ist wichtig mit den Kindern darüber zu reden, mit wem Sie Kontakt haben, und stets ein offeners Ohr zu haben. Kontakte verbieten lassen sich Kinder in derm Alter dann kaum noch, da hat man dann oft eher Rebellion.

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Suse (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Ich habe kürzlich meinen Mann bei Facebook angemeldet.
Denn kennen einfach mehr Leute als mich.
Als Erwachsene sehen wir das ganze einfach als Werbeplattform (für seine Musik, oder seine Theatertruppe), die man nutzen kann, solange die noch nicht so mit Händlern überschwemmt ist, wie Eba...
Was die "Halbgaren" (die man eventuell in seiner Freundesliste hat) da treiben, ist schon etwas nervig, aber man kann die ausblenden und wird dann nicht mehr über jeden Pups den die lassen informiert.
Auch habe ich das Email-Konto nicht zum Durchsuchen freigegeben.
Es ist zwar etwas mühsamer gewollte Kontakte zu finden, aber es werden auch nicht alle Leute aus dem Adressbuch belästigt.
Und alles was ich bei Facebook bekannt gebe, bestimmen wir und da steht nichts, was nicht auch schon alle __ Nase lang in der Zeitung oder auf unserer HP steht.
Also, wir sehen das noch ziemlich entspannt.
Man muß nur nicht zu allem -OK- anklicken.


----------



## jolantha (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Hi, ich bin irgendwann mal bei " Stayfriends " gelandet, wo man ehemalige Schulfreunde bzw. Klassenkameraden finden kann. Da ich aber nicht zahlendes Mitglied bin, bleiben meine Daten und die der Anderen teilweise verborgen, erst wenn man die Goldmitgliedschaft beantragt, wird alles freigeschaltet was man so von sich preisgibt. Man kann selbst entscheiden, wen man kennen will, und wen nicht. Aber wenn ich meinen eigenen Namen " goo---e" ,kann ich mich genau da dann wiederfinden.
Also, auch keine Anonymität mehr


----------



## pema (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Hallo,
zu dem socialblabla "StayFRIENDS" kann ich nur folgende Geschichte erzählen: eine Arbeitskollegin von mir zeigt mir regelmäßig die neuesten Bilder ihrer Exehemänner ( die diese dort reinstellen), um mal richtig ablästern zu können
Von Kids kann man nicht erwarten, dass sie die Folgen ihres Internetauftrittes realisieren können. Da müssen die Eltern oder Medienpädagogen Hilfestellung leisten. Allerdings denken auch viele Erwachsene, dass Bilder und Kommentare im I-Net "privat" seien...und das kann einen schon schockieren. Jedes Bild von dir im www bleibt für ewig. Und jedes Gespräch kann mit entsprechender Software wieder hervorgeholt werden.
Die Übersetzung von socialnetwork ist soziales Netzwerk...und das sind  für mich: meine Familie,meine Freund, meine Nachbarschaft, meine Kollegen...eben die, die ich auch fragen würde, wenn ich mir z.B. ein Auto leihen müsste. Da hilft mir das www leider auch nicht weiter.
pema


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Man merkt schon das hier eher "Erwachsene" User ihr Unwesen treiben  . Die Umfrage deutet ja darauf hin, dass die ganze Sache eher Kritisch betrachtet wird.

Mir geht es mittlerweile schon sowas auf den Nerv, wenn ich das

 

auf diversen Webseiten sehe und hoffe das, dass alles mal ein Ende hat.

Aber glaube ich auch das dieser Thread ein wenig für Aufklärung sorgt toll


----------



## sister_in_act (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

In meinem MSN bekomme ich regelmäßig Einladungen zu Facebook.
klick und wech.
Allerdings sind das  Leute, die ich nicht kenne, zumindest auch nicht deren Nicks.
Da ich im MSN nur wenige Kontakte habe, die ich auch über viele Jahre kenne, wundert mich das schon.
Aber solange ich eine Löschfunktion habe juckt mich das nicht


Zu den Kids wollte ich auch noch was sagen...
Kinder sind neugierig und wollen alles ausprobieren.Sie sehen erstmal nichts Böses in Chats, mag man auch noch so warnen und kontrollieren.
Kompromisse sind immer Chats, die von speziellen Hosts begleitet werden.
Freunde zu adden und da regelrechte Wettbewerbe zu machen, wer am Ende die meisten *Freunde* hat, gehört irgendwie dazu.Siehe  die Handymanie....
Besonders in der Pupertät tun sich da mE große Probleme auf weil oft  die Eltern gegen Freundesmeinungen ausgetauscht werden auf eine gewisse Zeit.
Man kann letztendlich nur  ohne permanent zu kritisieren und  maßregeln einen Weg finden behutsam versuchen zu begleiten.
Ich bin extrem dankbar als Oma da etwas außen vor zu sein

Gruß Ulla


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Ich selbst habe keinen, ich kenne aber einige Vertriebler die sich im Sinne der Firma bei Xing darstellen.


----------



## Doris (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Ich bin bei *Stayfriend*, aber das läuft nur so nebenbei. Bei* mein VZ* (angemeldet hab ich mich dort wegen meiner Kinder) hier bin ich regelmäßig "on" auch schon alleine wegen der "Frohen Ernte" *WKW* - dort bin ich hingekommen, weil dort viele Bekannte aus dem hessischen Raum sind, die ich sonst nirgendwo gefunden habe,* Facebook* - wegen meiner Freundin in USA - habe somit eher Kontakt mit ihr als eine email zu schreiben. Ach ja, *Skype* habe ich auch noch, nutze es allerdings eher selten, obwohl es eigentlich immer an (abwesend) ist.


----------



## Elfriede (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Gegen Facebook habe ich meine Vorbehalte, unbegründet, wie meine Kinder mir versichern, aber ich habe auch keinen Bedarf. 

Skype hingegen nütze ich täglich und fühle mich dadurch mit meiner Familie eng verbunden. Sie nicht nur zu hören sondern auch zu sehen hat einen besonderen Wert für mich, ich möchte auf diese Möglichkeit nicht mehr verzichten.

Mit lieben Grüßen (zur Zeit aus Kreta)
Elfriede


----------



## koifischfan (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

@koi-uwe
Das 'auf-den-nerv-gehen' gibt es bei mir nicht. Dazu werden im Browser die Adressen zu den 'Sozialen' blockiert.

Wer hat eigentlich diesen dämlichen Begriff dafür erfunden?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Da frag mal die, die es vermarkten wollen


----------



## danyvet (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Ich hab so ziemlich auf allen social networks einen account 
Zuerst hab ich mich (vor vielen vielen Jahren) bei klassentreffen.at angemeldet. Da war ich aber nur ein paar Mal drauf, hat mir nicht so zugesagt, aber gelöscht hab ich es auch nicht.
Dann kam studi-vz dazu. Gefiel mir aber auch nicht wirklich. Ist auch schon etliche Jahre her.
Dann lud mich ein Freund zu Xing ein. Das ist aber auch nicht das wahre für mich, weil dort einfach zu wenige meiner Freunde sind.
Skype hab ich sowieso schon seit langem, nutzte es, um gratis zu telefonieren, als ich noch einen Festnetzanschluss und am Handy keine Flatrate hatte. Jetzt nutze ich es eher selten, aber doch.
Bei gmail gibts auch so einen chat/talk/videotelefonie-dienst, den ich aber nur mit einem einzigen Freund nutze, weil ich mit dem sehr lange Gespräche führe.
Facebook ist seit gut einem Jahr DIE Plattform für mich. Mir gefällt einfach auch die Oberfläche und die Möglichkeiten (Foto mit Handy machen und gleich allen "Freunden" zu zeigen). Ich nutze es mehrmals täglich, auch am Handy. Ich habe meine Privatsphäreneinstellungen sogut wie möglich eingestellt. Ich google auch hin und wieder meinen Namen, um zu schauen, was die ganze Welt so über mich in Erfahrung bringen kann. Und siehe da, es gibt von mir nur eine handvoll (meiner Meinung nach) unverfängliche facebook-Einträge, die man dort finden kann, ein paar postings bei derstandard.at, ein paar Laufergebnisse und sonst fast gar nix. Die facebook Aktivitäten, die alle Welt von mir sehen kann, sind postings in Gruppen. Meine privaten Statusmeldungen kann man da nicht finden. Jedoch können z.b. andere facebook-user, die ich nicht kenne, die aber Freunde meiner Freunde sind, meine Fotos sehen, die jemand von meinen Freunden kommentiert hat. Aber das find ich auch nicht schlimm. Ich veröffentliche dort nix, was ich nicht auch meinem Arbeitgeber zeigen würde. Sowas sollte man halt immer im Hinterkopf haben. Facebook ist für mich jedenfalls eine Bereicherung. Ich nutze es vorwiegend, um mich m.o.w. zivilgesellschaftlich zu vernetzen und habe auf diesem Weg schon einige interessante Leute getroffen, die ich mittlerweile auch zu meinem realen Freundeskreis zähle. Aber mit wildfremden vernetz ich mich nicht, ich kenn zwar nicht alle persönlich, aber die 2 oder 3, die ich nicht kenne, kennen wiederum gute Freunde von mir. Natürlich ist sowas nicht so "ungefährlich", denn wer weiß, was die wiederum für "Freunde" haben, die sie selber auch nicht kennen.... Aber das Risiko ist gering. Ich hab weder meine Adresse, noch meine Telefonnummer angegeben. Mein Adressbuch hab ich auch nicht damit verknüpft. Wüsste gar nicht, wie das geht, wahrscheinlich ist das dieser blöde Freundefinder, den ich aber ignoriere. Ich bekomme auch so gut wie keine spam-anfragen über facebook.
Aja, und einen Twitter-account hab ich auch, den nutz ich aber extrem selten, nur für ausgewählte Ereignisse.
Die Ärgernisse, die dieser Komiker von der Wochenschau anspricht, sind mir jedenfalls noch nicht untergekommen  Ich habe auch zum Glück keine Freunde, die posten, wie ihre Kackwurst riecht 
So, ich glaub, das wars...  eh genug 
und zum Schluss hab ich noch was lustiges für euch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5cZaaRzwGk


----------



## zAiMoN (19. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*



> Die Ärgernisse, die dieser Komiker von der Wochenschau anspricht, sind mir jedenfalls noch nicht untergekommen  Ich habe auch zum Glück keine Freunde, die posten, wie ihre Kackwurst riecht



dann hast du den Humor nicht verstanden , 

und Er ist nicht von der Wochenschau es ist nur darüber hochgeladen ,

weil seine ganzen Youtube Hatenight Videos zensiert wurden , die über "seinen" Namen auf Youtube waren...

und Er ist ein Kabarettist und kein Komiker , er sagt die Sachen die sich andere nicht zu denken trauen 

der Serdar Somuncu ist schon einer


----------



## Christine (19. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/84366-facebook-empoerung-ueber-neue-sicherheitsluecken.html

Soviel dazu - nein, danke!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

In meinen Augen eine unendliche Geschichte


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

"Stasi auf freiwilliger Basis" ... der Vergleich in einem der obigen Videos gefiel mir recht gut.
Schaut euch doch mal das Video an...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGiChU6Brmg
im Moment nur an drei Tagen in einem Feriencamp. 
Bald 365 Tage im Jahr für jeden überall !? Wartet mal die olympischen Spiele in London ab, 
danach gehts erst richtig ab tippe ich mal. 
"Wenn Unrecht zu Recht wird, wird Widerstand zur Pflicht" ... sagte mal ein Herr Brecht
Also denkt bei den nächsten Wahlen dran und überlegt gut, wem Ihr das Kreuz gebt. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## danyvet (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

@Wuzzel:
versteh ich jetzt nicht, den Zusammenhang mit dem Brechtzitat und diesem Feriencamp-dings. Und welches Kreuzerl man macht. Bitte um nähere Erklärung. Gibt es denn eine Partei, die die totale Überwachung fordert?


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Hallo Dany, 
wo wer welches Kreuzerl macht, dafür ist jeder seinem eigenem politischen Gewissen verpflichtet, 
Nur viele machens immer an den selben Stellen und denken nicht mal drüber nach, welche Alternativen es gibt. 
Parteipolitik gehört hier nicht ins Forum.
Vei den XXX. olympischen Spielen wird ein großes Ereignis erwartet, ähnlich wie bei den x. in Los Angeles und und den xx. in München. Aber das sind eher Verschwörer. Nur das so Leute wie George Orwell damals auch Verschwörer waren und vieles vieles, was er beschrieben hat ist heute Wahrheit. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Annett (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Moin.

Irgendwie musste ich auch gerade an "1984" denken. 
Bisher habe ich es (das Buch) nicht zu Ende gelesen, denn es läßt nichts Gutes ahnen.... wir sind Orwells Zeitrechnung ein paar Jahrzehnte hinterher. 

Was ich bei Facebook nicht verstehe: Es wäre doch ein Einfaches, sich die Identität der E-Mailadresse (wie hier im Forum per Freischaltungslink in einer Bestätigungsmail an eben diese E-Mailadresse) vor dem Anzeigen der Kontakte bestätigen zu lassen.
Das geht schon seit x Jahren in so ziemlich jeder Forensoftware. 
Vermutlich rüsten sie sowas in der Art nun nach.


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Diese ganzen "social networks" sind mir nicht wirklich geheuer, von wegen "Datennutzung", daher bin ich da nicht angemeldet.
LinkIn nutze ich ab und an beruflich, skype um zu telefonieren - und gut is' es.
Jeder muß natürlich für sich selbst entscheiden, wem und wo er die eigenen Daten zur Verfügung stellt durch Anmeldung - darf sich dann aber m.E. nach auch nicht beschweren, wenn er "gläsern" wird. Muß man sich halt vorher überlegen, ob man dieses Risiko eingehen will.


----------



## Christine (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*



Annett schrieb:


> Was ich bei Facebook nicht verstehe: Es wäre doch ein Einfaches, sich die Identität der E-Mailadresse (wie hier im Forum per Freischaltungslink in einer Bestätigungsmail an eben diese E-Mailadresse) vor dem Anzeigen der Kontakte bestätigen zu lassen.
> Das geht schon seit x Jahren in so ziemlich jeder Forensoftware.
> Vermutlich rüsten sie sowas in der Art nun nach.



Glaub ich nicht....wenn man liest, wie der Gründer von Facebook zum Thema Datenschutz steht....im Mai versprachen sie dann Verbesserungen in Sachen Privatsphäre - das Ergebniss sieht man an den jüngsten Vorkommnissen


----------



## danyvet (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

@ Wuzzel,
klaro, ich wollt auch keine "Anleitung", wohin man sein Kreuzerl machen soll  hab meine "Frage" falsch formuliert...
versteh aber immer noch nicht den zusammenhang.... aber egal.


----------



## zAiMoN (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*



> Diese ganzen "social networks" sind mir nicht wirklich geheuer, von wegen "Datennutzung", daher bin ich da nicht angemeldet.
> LinkIn nutze ich ab und an beruflich, skype um zu telefonieren - und gut is' es.
> Jeder muß natürlich für sich selbst entscheiden, wem und wo er die eigenen Daten zur Verfügung stellt durch Anmeldung - darf sich dann aber m.E. nach auch nicht beschweren, wenn er "gläsern" wird. Muß man sich halt vorher überlegen, ob man dieses Risiko eingehen will.




man muss auch kein digitales adressbuch haben, 

viel besser finde ich es mit leuten die ich kenne zu "reden" und nicht zu schreiben also übers internet,

aber das ist wohl nicht mehr möglich in meiner generation  finde es sehr traurig ...


----------



## Suse (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Man muß halt beides bestmöglich nutzen.
Ich finde persönlichen Kontakt auch schöner, aber meine Freundin ist nach Schweden ausgewandert,
Dank Internet haben wir täglich die Möglichkeit auch banale Kleinigkeiten auszutauschen und so stehen wir 
in Verbindung und "im Stoff".


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Das ist doch der Trick an der ganzen Geschichte. 
Man stellt tollen Nutzen in Aussicht und das auch noch kostenlos. 
Bezahlt wird mit Daten und Privatsphäre. 
Der Prozess ist so schleichend, das er so bewusst gar nicht wahrgenommen wird. 
Wer einmal bei Euch bei e*ay gekauft hat kann von da an z.B. in Euren Bewertungen sehen, was Ihr sonst noch so kauft (macht Ihr die Bewertungen nicht öffentlich kostet Euch das Image). 
Sucht Ihr bei Guggele oder anderen Suchmaschinen, so wissen die Betreiber was Ihr sucht und womit Sie euch umwerben können. 
Die neuen Social Networks sind nur die Fortführung einer jahrelangen Entwicklung. 
Schlimme Straftaten werden gerne als Anlass für weitere Überwachung aller Bürger genutzt... weil es hat ja keiner was zu verbergen. 
"Da darf man nicht diskutieren, da muss man einfach mal machen" Soviel zum Demokratieverständnis unserer Spitzenpolitiker. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcVRlzP6SQA 

Wir Autofahrer wissen ja am besten, das Gefühl, wie es ist, wenn man sich ständig von irgendeiner Kamera erwischt fühlt. Bloß keinen Fehler machen, denn alle paar Meter ist man inzwischen überwacht. Dazu kommen dann geplante Druckmittel wie "Warnschussarrest". Einfach mal vorsorglich erzieherisch bestrafen und einsperren. So hält man das Volk klein ! 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## danyvet (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

pfffff, na das is ja eine heftige Ansage von eurer Angela 
aber wir haben ja auch so unsere Parlamentskasperln...

aber um beim Thema zu bleiben: ich finde es auch netter, mit Freunden im Beisl zu sitzen und ein gepflegtes Biertschi zu trinken, aber die social networks erlauben es, ganz spontan und kurzfristig, ein bis zwei worte auszutauschen, ohne dafür eine Stunde Anreise in Kauf zu nehmen. So wie Telefon eben, aber von einigen hab ich gar keine Nummer bzw. ist es schwierig, z.b Petitionen übers Telefon weiterzuleiten. Via facebook kann ich das auf einen Schlag an alle meine "Freunde" weiterleiten, ohne eine umständliche Mail schreiben zu müssen.


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

... und eben nicht nur an die, ... sondern auch an Facebook... das ist der hohe Preis den es kostet !


----------



## Suse (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

...ich meinte in dem Punkt "Internet" auch nicht FB, sondern Email.
Bei FB schreiben wir gar nix privates.


----------



## danyvet (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

och, wenn ich eine Petition nicht nur an meine Freunde weiterleite, sondern auch an Facebook, dann macht das ja gar nix, wenn das noch ein paar mehr Menschen sehen. Vielleicht unterschreiben sie ja dann auch


----------



## Annett (1. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Mahlzeit.

Es gibt Neuigkeiten von der Facebook-Front.


> Das soziale Netzwerk Facebook hat in ein Abkommen mit der amerikanischen Wirtschaftsaufsicht Federal Trade Commission (FTC) eingewilligt, das es unter die Datenschutz-Aufsicht der US-Behörde stellt. Die Vereinbarung macht es für Facebook wesentlich schwieriger, mit neuen Funktionen den Datenschutz auszuhöhlen.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...sich-strengem-Datenschutz-Regime-1387251.html

Die Betonung liegt dann wohl bei "neuen Funktionen". 
Wo man doch erst die neue Funktion Timeline eingeführt hat, mit der man sein gesamtes bisheriges Leben im www ausbreiten kann. Zum Glück muss man das ja nicht nutzen.


Aber auch von unserer Seite gibt es etwas Neues in Bezug auf Facebook - manch einer hat das Logo im Portal vielleicht schon entdeckt...
*Wir haben uns entschlossen, das Forum bei FB bekannt zu machen.* 
Ob es etwas bringt, muss die Zeit zeigen. Einen Versuch ist es unserer Meinung nach aber wert. 
Aktuell fehlen uns für eine von außen erreichbare Seite noch ca. 5 "Likes" bzw. Fans. 
Wer also bereits einen FB-Account besitzt und uns unterstützen möchte, darf dies gern in Form eines "gefällt mir"-Klicks auf unserer FB-Seite tun (auf der linken Seite, wo die "Likes" gezählt werden).
Wer keinen Account bei FB hat, wird nur eine Login-Seite sehen, bis wir eine dauerhafte URL haben... leider. 
An dieser Stelle ein dickes Dankeschön an alle, die schon fleißig für uns den "Like"-Button gedrückt haben.  


Und um es gleich noch zu sagen:
Es besteht derzeit keine wie auch immer geartete technische Verknüpfung mit unserem Forum, die dem Datenaustausch zwischen Hobby-Gartenteich.de und Facebook dient! 
Einzig der Link zu unserer eigenen Facebook-Seite und Links von FB zu uns, sind existent. Beiträge, Bilder etc. werden von uns händisch bei FB gepostet, damit wir den Datenfluss bestmöglich unter Kontrolle haben...


So und nun "like it  or don't like it  ".


----------



## Joachim (1. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Hallo!

Es ist vollbracht. Dank eurer tatkräftiger Unterstützung und der eurer Freunde... ist euer Forum nun auch standesgemäß auf Facebook vertreten und für jeden unter dem folgenden Link zu erreichen:

www.facebook.com/HobbyGartenteich

Nun können also auch alle die nicht bei Facebook angemeldet sind die Seite sehen.

In den nächsten Tagen und Wochen werden wir die Seite weiter aufbauen und hoffen auf euer Feedback zur Seite und dem Thema Facebook allgemein.


----------



## Christine (1. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*



Joachim schrieb:


> Nun können also auch alle die nicht bei Facebook angemeldet sind die Seite sehen.



Hallo Joachim,

wenn ich den Link anklicke, komme ich auf die fratzenbuch-Registrierungsseite...


----------



## Joachim (1. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

hmmm... 

Vielleicht weis da Jürgen was mehr. Oder es dauert ein weilchen, bis die Seite tatsächlich so verfügbar ist - sie wurde ja eben erst so umgestellt.


----------



## Dr.J (1. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Das dauert etwas bis die Seite für alle erreichbar ist.

Meine müsste z.B. ohne Anmeldung zu sehen sein: http://www.facebook.com/MiddleAgesArchery


----------



## Christine (1. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Hallo Dr.,

jepp - Deine krieg ich angezeigt


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Hallo,
ich habe erst heute diesen thread zu sehen bekommen.
Es ist immer wieder erfrischend, Meinungen zum Thema Internet und Informationen sammeln zu lesen. Je nach Selbstbewusstsein und Information ordnet man dem Thema "Vernetzung" verschiedene Eigenschaften zu. Bis das Thema "Daten im Internet" von sehr vielen in seiner Tragweite erkannt wird, werden wohl einige weniger erfreuliche Praktiken sich etabliert haben... . Interessanterweise bewegt sich man dabei weit tiefer als der arme George Orwell sich je hätte träumen lassen, auf der anderen Seite ist der Informationsfluss so heftig, dass der verfügbare Datenbestand nicht "kontrolliert" werden kann - das ist nicht nur paradox, sondern schreit geradezu nach Regeln für das net!


----------



## Joachim (2. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Moin!

Regeln fürs Netz? Eigentlich gibt es in Europa, speziell in unserem schönen Land, genug Regeln fürs Netz. So sie denn Beachtung finden würden. Und genau das ist ja der Streitpunkt beim Thema Facebook. Wobei ich mir recht sicher bin, das auch Facebook sich da noch bewegen muss und bewegen wird. Deshalb verzichten wir ja bislang auch auf den "Gefällt mir" Button.
Man muss aber auch sagen, das das Thema Datenschutz in den meisten anderen Europäischen Ländern offenbar lange nicht so eng gesehen wird wie bei uns. Was dann ja auch wieder Fragen aufwirft.

Ist halt ein sehr komplexes Thema...


----------



## Joachim (3. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

*Kurzer Hinweis: Die Fanpage ist nun auch für nicht Facebook Nutzer sichtbar. Hier nochmal der Link: http://www.facebook.com/HobbyGartenteich
*
Grund war bzw. ist ein Fehler in der Facebook Software bez. der Länderabfrage.


----------



## Christine (3. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

 hmm - ich wusste gar nicht, dass ihr so fließend Latein sprecht


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*



blumenelse schrieb:


> hmm - ich wusste gar nicht, dass ihr so fließend Latein sprecht


Und in Glasgow beheimatet 
Da muss wohl noch ein wenig am Inhalt gearbeitet werden...
Aber net bös' sein... ich werd mich deswegen trotzdem nicht bei facebook anmelden.


----------



## Joachim (4. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Moin.

Helft mir mal auf die Sprünge - wo steht da was von Latein und Glasgow? 

@Andreas
Ne, mussste ja auch nicht, da mans ja jetzt endlich auch ohne Anmeldung sehen kann.


----------



## Dr.J (4. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

öhmm Joachim
ich sach nur "Lore ipsum....."


----------



## Joachim (4. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Ach, die Testseite mit dem Fülltext... steht doch aber och daaa.


----------



## Annett (8. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

*staubabwisch*


Moinmoin an alle FB-Nutzer unter uns.


> Es häufen sich die Fälle, bei denen Facebook-Nutzer abgemahnt werden. Nun wurde ein neuer Fall bekannt: Der Betreiber einer gewerblichen Facebook-Seite soll 1.800 Euro bezahlen, weil er in der Vorschau eines geteilten Links ein urheberrechtlich geschütztes Bild zeigt.


http://www.wbs-law.de/social-media-...an-solmecke-kommentiert-und-gibt-tipps-33777/

 

Und was lehrt uns das? 
FB ist kein rechtsleerer Raum, auch wenn es sich seinen Nutzern gegenüber gern so gibt.


----------



## Joachim (9. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Moin,

hmmm... mir war so als wenn man einstellen konnte ob was geteilt werden kann/darf - jedenfalls bin ich öfter mal auf FB-Seiten, wo das nicht geht, weil da die Funktion inaktiv ist, zumindest für mich.

Wenn dem so wäre - würde der Gesunde Menschenverstand sagen, die Urheberin ist (im speziellen bei FB) irgendwo selbst Schuld. Aber nun ja - interessant wäre auch, in welchem Kontext der UH_Verletzer den Inhalt geteilt hat, zumal ja immer klar da steht, von wem der Inhalt tatsächlich ist.
Komplizierter wird es, wenn bereits geteilter Inhalt wieder geteilt wird ... denn da steht jeweils nur der wo ich es als "Letzter" her habe als Quelle...


----------



## Kümmel (5. März 2013)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Ich habe meinen facebook-account vor einem halben Jahr abgemeldet.

Nicht mal weil ich mit Facebook nichts anfangen kann. Man kann da echt gut mit Leuten in Verbindung bleiben.

Nur kann ich mich nicht mit dem Gedanken anfreunden mich dort ständig "präsentieren" zu müssen.
Niemand sagt es so, aber es gibt da diesen "Wettbewerb" auf Facebook, das präsentierfähigste sozialleben zu führen und immer wieder Fotos von Parties und Veranstaltungen zu posten um allen zu demonstrieren wie geil man drauf ist.


Nichts gegen gute Laune. Aber irgendwie wünsch ich mir von anderen -und für mich auch- etwas mehr tiefgang.
Facebook vermittelt das aber nicht.


----------



## Dr.J (5. März 2013)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Niemand ist gezwungen sich ständig zu präsentieren. Wer das muss, hat den falschen Freundeskreis. Wenn ich meinen FB-Freundeskreis so ansehe (und der ist bewußt recht klein gewählt) sind es Leute, die ich persönlich kenne. Daher besteht diese Art Zwang zur Präsentation nicht. 

Wer meint, er müsse ständig für andere eine Seelenstrip hinlegen, ist selber schuld. Wenn man mit FB und seinen pesönlichen Informationen verantwortungsbewußt umgeht, hat man auch keine Probleme in sozialen Netzwerken.


----------



## libsy (5. März 2013)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

Verstehe ich auch nicht mit präsentieren, habe ich auch noch nie bemerkt.
Ich nutze FB um ein paar Spiele zu machen, gerade zur Winterszeit.
Daher habe ich viel sogenannte "Freunde" wegen helfen. Aber das sind für mich keine Freundschaften.


----------



## Hosenkranz (19. März 2013)

*AW: Facebook, Twitter & co*

ich war früher mal bei Facebook, doch war mir das irgendwann zu blöd. Ich habe von Menschen (denke ich jedenfalls) irgendwann Freundschaftseinladungen bekommen, die ich garnicht kannte.
Das wurde mir dann zu Bunt und ich hab mich nicht mehr blicken lassen.


----------

